# T5 to LED conversion



## simon_pedley

Hi everyone,
I need to replace the T5 tubes in my Aquamanta 80 tank, and was considering changing over to LED lighting. I have been reading the threads about LED lighting and perusing the massive selection of systems available on the web but I am struggling to chose a suitable replacement. Currently I have 2 x 24w T5 tubes in an array in the centre along with a front and rear flap to form the hood. I don't have loads of space in the hood as the light array nearly touches a glass brace, so the lights would have to be mounted onto the sides existing array. Can I just buy a LED tube like this T5 LED Tubes which would be cheap (would that work?) or do I need to buy something more like this Strips : TMC GroBeam 600 Ultima Single. If I bought the TMC light how many would I need for a 80x40x50cm tank? Currently I'm running a low tech plant set up with liquid ferts and liquid CO2. I'm not planning on changing to a high tech set up, so I don't need lights that will suit a future project.

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## ian_m

You need to have a guess at how many lumens your T5 produces and how much an LED array will produce.

T5 24W is 550lm from Original Tropical Fluorescent Lamp - T8 / T5 / Compact

TMC1000 (can't find 600 figures) produces 800lm 
	Tropical Marine | Lighting																							 | AquaRay/AquaGro GroBeam 1000 ND 

So gives you a rough idea, one TMC1000 gives out less light than 2 24W T5 tubes.



simon_pedley said:


> liquid CO2


Liquid CO2 makes it high tech.


----------



## simon_pedley

Thanks for your reply I will look into that. Do you have any opinions on the T5 replacement LED tubes?


----------



## ian_m

I looked into using these (or similar) to replace my Juwel 25W T8 tubes.

But

- Not available in Juwel tank lengths (750cm for me).
- Not convinced of the waterproofness, especially having a rotating end cap.
- May have thermal issues, especially if being located in an aquarium hood. These LED tubes are designed to be in "free air" with LED cooling provided by the aluminium back half of the light.
- Exposed aluminium rear may corrode in dampness of aquarium.
- As they use 100's of small LED's their light output can't be expected to be all that great. Use discrete 1W, 3W or 10W LED's for higher powered and more efficient light output.
The LED 120cm T5 quotes 1140lm (for 15W) LEDISON T5 LED 120cm, 15watt
A cheapy T5 T5 Fluorescent Tube 28W 840 Sylvania 28 Watt quotes 2640lm (for 28W).
This is about less than 1/2 the light output for 1/2 the power for 10 x the cost (£27.90 compared to £2.94).

Can only be used with non-electronic starters. Most reasonable quality aquariums use electronic starters. I would have to rewire my Juwel hood to take these.
This is currently the best T8 Juwel tube replacement I have found Eco Aqua LED  | Arcadia Aquatic, but no lumens quoted (but do say equivalent brightness) and only £72 each  I'll have four then for my tank!!.


----------



## simon_pedley

Yeah, that was my concerns. maybe back to the drawing board.


----------



## simon_pedley

I have found this info about the GroBeam 600 from Maidenhead aquatics.TMC AquaRay GroBeam 600 Ultima Natural Daylight (6500K white) Single Strip - Fishkeeper. Click on the little picture. Does anyone else have any experience with this light?


----------



## frontieruk

I have two side by side on a 90l tank, the light is much much better than the lighting unit the tank came with, they do cause  A LOT of evaporation though


----------



## Lindy

What about aquabar?  I have 2 over my 80x60x40cm high  low tech (like you with co2 and ferts) I'm  only using one at the moment  and looks plenty of light.




The 50cm length has good spread over the 80cm.  You could use 2 and dim one as the dimmers are only £13.99


----------



## Lindy

They come in white or colour with white red and blue leds. I like one white and one colour strip.


----------

